# The crap is fixin' to hit the fan here.



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I live in a little town of 10,000. Guess what is on the front page today? 
The HUUGGGE chicken plant that employs everyone and their mother.1500 people is going bankrupt. Yep, this is a big'un. This little town will be very scarey to live in after this. I didn't think it would trickle down this fast. The chicken farmers also employ alot of mexicans, so this will affect everyone here. Gosh Walmart might even dry up.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear! So, sorry for this. 

I hope your town comes up with a new industry for everyone!


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. I understand that chicken processing is hard work and takes a special person to be in that occupation. 1500 people is a lot payroll dollars that will be gone. A lot of small businesses will be affected I'm sure.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

When you say "1500 people is going bankrupt", do you mean that the plant has 1500 employees, or do they have more and 1500 people have actually filed bankruptcy?


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> When you say "1500 people is going bankrupt", do you mean that the plant has 1500 employees, or do they have more and 1500 people have actually filed bankruptcy?


I'm pretty sure she meant 1500 people would be out of a job. The company, would be going bankrupt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That would hit a small town hard. 

Angie


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Yes I meant 1500 employees will be without a job. The company is actually going bankrupt.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

That's terrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Sheripoms said:


> I live in a little town of 10,000. Guess what is on the front page today?
> The HUUGGGE chicken plant that employs everyone and their mother.1500 people is going bankrupt. Yep, this is a big'un.


Just out of curiosity, can you tell us what town and which plant? This concerns something I'm following.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Pilgrim's Pride here in our little Northeast Louisiana town may close too. They may "breach a credit covenant because of significant fourth quarter losses".
Chicken prices need to go up, or corn prices need to go down. 
There are rumors of a buy-out from Sanderson Farms out of Laurel, Ms.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

This happened here in May. (central NC)
The Pilgrims Pride (formerly Goldkist) closed the processing plant in town and laid off 833 workers, 40 growers and closed two feed mills.
Most of the actual plant workers were illeagles,(just a fact, not a racist comment) many have since left town.
We still have our Townsend plant. They are currently running at full speed, three shifts.
Most of the growers, have contracted with other companies by now.
However the trucking company my dh drives for hauled a lot of the soybean meal to those feed mills, comptition in trucking companies has increased.
All the companies that did haul Pilgrims Pride are cutting rates to get the Townsend loads. 
Today I heard that our Wal-Mart laid off all it's part time employees.
Trickle down slowly but surely.
Shelly


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Sheripoms said:


> Yes I meant 1500 employees will be without a job. The company is actually going bankrupt.



Wow, that is going to hit a little country town hard. I am sorry. 

What about the chicken farmers? Wonder if they will get new contracts with another company or if they are going to be stuck with houses full of chickens. 

Trickle down? It's gonna be more like a tsunami. Be careful,dear.


----------



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

So goes the world. People always think everthing is always gonna be there. Thr hard reality is that its not so. Many towns where im from dried up long ago, i.e. coal towns. Good luck!

Keep your powder dry


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

All the dieters will go ballistic if they can't get their white meat chicken ....

Seriously though .,.... Sorry to hear of the hard luck your town is facing. I've watched big companies that employed alot of people go under in the last several years. I think we'll see that more now. 
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

The entire poultry industry is hurting badly, and so are the other meat industries.

*Farmers Feel Pinch of Poultry Downturn*

Some farmers are considering shutting down their chicken and turkey operations during the winter months to save energy costs.

<SNIP>

Texas-based Pilgrim's Pride Corp., which has operations near Moorefield in Hardy County, reported July 29 a net loss of $48.3 million for the third quarter of 2008. CEO Clint Rivers blamed high feed costs for the losses.

http://www.cbs59.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=45222


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a friend who worked for Pilgrim's Pride for years in management. He and his factory were laid off in Ohio recently, and the rumor was the that the whole company was going under or going to be sold. He moved elsewhere and started a small distributorship, but there were lots of employees at his old job who were suffering.

Sorry to hear about the factory in your town - it's hard when one of the big industries closes down.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

My town is 1/3 that size and we lost a processing plant in the spring that employed 800 people. After the dust settled and reality set in, it became apparent that the sales tax our town would lose would cut the budget of everything in town. It looked pretty bad. Strangely enough our sales tax revenue has gone up which tells me that the money was leaving town in the droves. Only half of those who lost their jobs were local citizens as it turned out. The only explanation I can think of for the increase is that the gas prices have kept folks shopping in town. I do know that some retail businesses like gift shops have slowed down.

There was quickly an office opened by the community and churches to hold job fairs and locate jobs for folks who were interested and I think it did some good.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The Alcoa Al smelter is closing over in Rockdale. When they are finished, about 1000 jobs will be gone. Rockdale has a pop of about 5000.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Darn, sounds like what happened in Maine back in the '80s, when the textile mills and shoe factories closed down and moved overseas. Many sympathies.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Those small towns that produce for General Motors and Ford....


...sign of things to come...

.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've got some neighbors who're probably sweating bullets right now...

I can't imagine what a guy I went to school with is going through... just three months he was wanting to build more houses... I told his dad I didn't think it was the right time to expand... if his contract is cancelled, thru bankruptcy, I imagine the community will have a freezer filling party...


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear of the plant's closing, but it seems to be happening everywhere. One of the local papers had an article that the unemployment rate was at its lowest in years. What they didn't mention were the people who have exhausted their unemployment and haven't yet found work as they aren't included in those figures.

Maggie


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

there was a factory up in the village that employed about 30 people to make plastic grocery bags that closed their doors last week. many of the emplowees will probably head for Mexico as now it's being said that when IMF came, half the empleyees hid in the basement.
The other down side is that they owed many local businesses lots of money that will hurt them also, the auto parts store for about 5 grand, an electrician, a welder, the lumber yd. things were so great for the past few yrs, no one even questioned there credit. the local oil company for over 50 grand.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think we will see more and more of this in the days to come. I drove thru downtown in the small town nearby and counted that 12 out of 17 shops are closed up. It's almost like a ghost town on 2 blocks. Only one of the business was elderly people who retired, the others were young owners who had to close the doors and search for jobs instead of owning their own business. Very sad days for many people.

I hope your town has another company move in and take up the slack.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Plants are closing here too. One this summer that did something with metal and Hanes closed last month to send it's jobs overseas. 
I keep seeing more and more small auto shops and the like closing up and more and more buildings for rent.
But this area is already a ghost town of empty and abandoned cotton/clothing mills. They are everywhere. Huge old empty buildings and the houses that surrounded them.
I drive by them everyday.. sooo many.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Not just small towns either. We live in a small town outside of Dallas so we get Dallas news. Most recent lay offs: teachers, Frito Lay, auto (Ford I think). Almost every day there are new reports of layoffs. This morning it was rumored South Western Airlines. 

It amazes me that they are still calling this a recession. Everyday there is a new report - "Not since the Great Depression have figures been this low"

Does anyone know what is the unemployment rate these days?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I have heard of a lot of people losing their jobs, but there are still places looking for employees. They just aren't in the same area as those newly unemployed workers.

I completely understand that not everyone can up and move at the drop of a hat. There are obligations and ties that prevent that. But, I've said it before and I will say it again, if people are able to move, they should move to where there are jobs.

Teachers? There are areas all over the country that have huge incentives because they are absolutely desperate for teachers. I know this because it is a field I considered going into, and friends from college are finding jobs teaching right now. Some of them couldn't find a job at first, then they moved to where the jobs are.

No one wants to leave the place they have called home for most of their life. But sometimes it is a necessity. Look for areas that will be more recession/depression proof. Even if you aren't able to be employed in the fields that will continue to operate through the hard times, people in that area will have more money to spend than people in an area with no jobs. They will still need their garbage picked up, and their car fixed, and cashiers to ring up their groceries.

Kayleigh


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Not just small towns either. We live in a small town outside of Dallas so we get Dallas news. Most recent lay offs: teachers, Frito Lay, auto (Ford I think). Almost every day there are new reports of layoffs. This morning it was rumored South Western Airlines.
> 
> It amazes me that they are still calling this a recession. Everyday there is a new report - "Not since the Great Depression have figures been this low"
> 
> Does anyone know what is the unemployment rate these days?


6.1% for September...


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Does anyone know what is the unemployment rate these days?


the headline rate is 6.1%, but they're cooking the books by excluding "discouraged workers", and with the "birth-death model" which is all estimates. a more realistic number (which they publish, but isn't the "official" rate and doesn't make the headlines) is 11%.



> http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2008/10/jobs-contract-9th-consecutive-month.html
> 
> However, if you start counting all the people that want a job but gave up, all the people with part-time jobs that want a full-time job, etc., you get a closer picture of what the unemployment rate is. That number is in the last row called U-6. It reflects how unemployment feels to the average Joe on the street. For the first time U-6 hit 11%. Note that it was 8.4% a year ago.


--sgl


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Since the 60's six coal mines have closed in one WV county. All the men in our family worked at these mines. But, the women either went to work or kept their current jobs. We cut back, scaled down, did without and survived. It wasn't pleasant. Know what? None of our family got divorced due to lack of jobs and money. Some are gone now, but we got back on our feet eventually. We were raised without much and learned the hard way what was important. Would I want to go through it again? No, of course not. And my heart aches for these families that might loose their jobs.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The entire poultry industry is hurting badly, and so are the other meat industries.
> 
> *Farmers Feel Pinch of Poultry Downturn*
> 
> ...


Tell me about it!! We are growers for a commercial poultry operation.We thankfully don't have to heat we have hens but alot of people in our area are really hurting. Not to say we are not hurting. We were put out of chickens for 4 months.Thats 5 months without a pay check!!I am sitting here trying to figure out how to make what is left in the bank go for that long.We are usually only out 2mos max.
The pilgrims pride folks in our area are going to be in a fix. Usually there is another company to pick up the growers(we are chicken capitol of the world)but not this year. Some are paid off but most of us use the chickens to pay for land because of the land prices in our area.
Well we have food enough to make it through (we can always eat goat )The bill collectors may be knocking down my door by Jan. can't call cause I am sure the phone and tv will be the first to go.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

TV, yes, but keep basic phone.

You might be job hunting! Or, you might have a building of chickens to move if the parent company goes under!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

DH's comapny just had a culling yesterday which took us by surprise. Although DH is safe for now it was pretty freaky. They are an ag. equipment sales/service company. They usually sell to high end AG companies and high dollar private farmers. I'm not talking about lawn tractors here...........I'm talking specialized equipment that runs $40 grand up to 200 or more depending on model. No rinky dink trade ins or rusted out junk whatsoever.

I kept thinking that agriculture is the one thing America has a stronghold in and can't let slip, ESPECIALLY during hard times. I guess I was wrong. It's one thing when a luxury car dealer, fashion boutique or tanning salon go under that is to be expected.

When I see major tightening of the belts in the area that feeds us which is our one major national industry remaining (besides raising criminals) it IS time to panic. :grit:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> DH's comapny just had a culling yesterday which took us by surprise. Although DH is safe for now it was pretty freaky. They are an ag. equipment sales/service company. They usually sell to high end AG companies and high dollar private farmers. I'm not talking about lawn tractors here...........I'm talking specialized equipment that runs $40 grand up to 200 or more depending on model. No rinky dink trade ins or rusted out junk whatsoever.
> 
> I kept thinking that agriculture is the one thing America has a stronghold in and can't let slip, ESPECIALLY during hard times. I guess I was wrong. It's one thing when a luxury car dealer, fashion boutique or tanning salon go under that is to be expected.
> 
> When I see major tightening of the belts in the area that feeds us which is our one major national industry remaining (besides raising criminals) it IS time to panic. :grit:


*The financial crisis that has rocked U.S. banks and stocks around the globe also is hitting home with farmers and agriculture equipment dealers.*

http://www.moultrieobserver.com/local/local_story_289232624.html?keyword=topstory

*Feterl Manufacturing, which makes grain handling and other farm implements, closed down after losing their line of credit.*

http://www.argusleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081016/NEWS/810160343/1001


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

hintonlady said:


> I kept thinking that agriculture is the one thing America has a stronghold in and can't let slip, ESPECIALLY during hard times. I guess I was wrong. It's one thing when a luxury car dealer, fashion boutique or tanning salon go under that is to be expected.


Ag was one of the things that hurt during the depression. But for a different reason. Tractors and modern equipment replaced small farmers and share croppers. I'm not sure there is any line of work that is guaranteed to be bullet proof if things get worse.

So sorry about your DH. Will say a prayer for you & yours.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Ag was one of the things that hurt during the depression. But for a different reason. Tractors and modern equipment replaced small farmers and share croppers. I'm not sure there is any line of work that is guaranteed to be bullet proof if things get worse.
> 
> So sorry about your DH. Will say a prayer for you & yours.




DH still is working. I'm just concerned after the season slows down. This company has a real family feel, everyone is nice and they usually go all out for company parties, gifts for holdays etc. They usually spare NO expense. I always marvel at how much they could be saving by running the biz more efficiently. They rake cash in the lower millions in sales every year. I'm not talking a mom and pop place. Have an exclusive territory of 2 states. It boggles my mind because they just had a growth oriented strategy and hired a handful of new workers only to let them go a couple months later. 

What shocked me was the sudden way it was done and how coldly. ESPECIALLY when some were good old friends and go way back. One lady got shifted to a new position after many years of service (not retirement age BTW) The lady that took over her old position has a year in with the company. They kept the new lady instead of putting the one with experience and senioroty back in her old spot......just doesn't make sense. The new girl isn't vey bright and is very promiscuous :nono:

As far as DH's department I know for sure one guy who isn't productive will get cut first if it comes to that. DH is an incredibly hard worker and needs minimal supervision, is a real go getter. I know he does his job better than many of the tenured folks. Only prob. is his territory is lean by no fault of his own. The sales guys slack and leave him hanging for clients.

Dh is very industrious and can fix, modify or build ANYTHING someone could want on a farm. Give him some pvc, electric wiring, lumber or angle iron, get out of the way and he is amazing. In our area alone he could hustle farm equipment repair. We may see some hard, lean times but I know we will keep a roof and keep fed no matter how bad the rest gets. Sorry to ramble, think I'm trying to convince myself more than you guys.

I don't like the smell of this coffee.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My town has never recovered from the loss of the steel mills and in some ways that may be good, we have very few large employers in the area unless you head into Pittsburgh like I do. The biggest in the zip code is a company that I used to work for that does the legwork for mortgage companies, they do purchase order, refinances and foreclosures so are fairly safe no matter what the financial market.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

What I see is this. Jobs disappear for whatever reason. People desperately try to find work and put living expenses on credit cards. Whether they find work or not they eventually have to file personal bankruptcy. That clears the debt and gives them a clean slate so they can afford to work at lower paid jobs and life goes on. Getting from point "a" to point "e" is a painful process and often includes divorce. The only ones who will get thru this without a major train wreck are those with no debt, a pantry full of food and a good sized emergency fund.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We'll never be completely broke because we get a small SS check, but I don't know how long I'll be writing for the little paper. 

It's one of those free advertisers. I write articles about various businesses each week & once a month or so an article on cooking. My editor told me today that several of businesses are folding & pulling their ads. 

We're not as prepped as we used to be because we needed them when my health was a problem. The medical bills are almost paid off & now we may have less money. :stars:


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I know the small town, if it starts with an A... I am looking for parttime office help, may work into full time.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Plants are closing here too. One this summer that did something with metal and Hanes closed last month to send it's jobs overseas.
> I keep seeing more and more small auto shops and the like closing up and more and more buildings for rent.
> But this area is already a ghost town of empty and abandoned cotton/clothing mills. They are everywhere. Huge old empty buildings and the houses that surrounded them.
> I drive by them everyday.. sooo many.


Well.. they announced this morning that the Mako Marine plant on my road will be closing the day after Christmas.
DH and I added it up and we think that is 4 plants closing since the end of July. Holy cow.
I just don't know where folks are going to go to find work. Other towns within driving distance are having the same problems, like the BMW plant is cutting waaay back etc...
It is starting to get a bit unnerving. No one can find new jobs and no one can sell their homes and move because of the credit/mortgage troubles.
Creepy and concerning.
It will cut down on the traffic by our place and we will have to see if and how it affects our ability to sell produce next year.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Illegals or not, 1500 people is 1500 no longer paying taxes (most of them do statistically) 1500 people no longer spending money in your local economy (all those other businesses lose money) and 1500 no longer filling up on daily needs throughout the town. If 15% of your town goes broke overnight, it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Most of the illegals in our area are employed by the chicken industry. They pretty much are packing their bags and heading home.
Our little town is supported by tourism,cotton mills,and the chicken industry.The cotton mills have been shutting down or moving for the last few years.The tourism is way off this fall .The legals in our paper went from one page of forclosures to several .Pretty scary if you think to hard on it.


----------

